
Jason Seifer, Co-Host of Ruby Show and IRL Talk, Passed Away - flixic
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-lake-ivanhoe-suspected-drowning-20170401-story.html
======
flixic
Beautiful post by Casey Liss, co-host of ATP:
[https://www.caseyliss.com/2017/4/3/my-favorite-
prankster](https://www.caseyliss.com/2017/4/3/my-favorite-prankster)

------
sergiotapia
I will always remember him for making the classes very fun and not boring. He
was really funny and made learning interesting.
[http://i.imgur.com/EAj14JR.png](http://i.imgur.com/EAj14JR.png)

